# Coconut Oil



## letscook (Feb 6, 2013)

Sorry if this isn't in the right section.  I have a recipe for the hard shell topping that you put on ice cream that Im going to try and brought a jar of coconut oil, but it doesn't say how to store it. Does it have to be stored in refridge or can it be just stored in pantry.  thanks


----------



## Zereh (Feb 6, 2013)

Pantry ~ during the summer months mine turns into liquid, or close to it, and during the winter months it stays solid but still very scoop-able.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 6, 2013)

letscook said:


> Sorry if this isn't in the right section.  I have a recipe for the hard shell topping that you put on ice cream that Im going to try and brought a jar of coconut oil, but it doesn't say how to store it. Does it have to be stored in refridge or can it be just stored in pantry.  thanks



Of you aren't going to use it much, store it in the fridge.  That will make it go rancid more slowly.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 6, 2013)

No where on either of my coconut oil containers (one refined, one not) does it state to store it in the refrigerator. An opened container has a 2-year+ shelf.


----------



## letscook (Feb 7, 2013)

Thanks all,  
By the way, made the hard shell topping, hubbie loved it.  certainly cheaper then buy it. quick to make to

Hard shell topping
1 cup of semi sweet chips
2 tbl coconut oil
melted them together, let cool  to room temp and pour over ice cream.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 7, 2013)

Zereh said:


> No where on either of my coconut oil containers (one refined, one not) does it state to store it in the refrigerator. An opened container has a 2-year+ shelf.



All vegetable oil goes rancid after opening.  You can slow that process by refrigeration.

This is true for any type of oil.


----------



## Zereh (Feb 7, 2013)

I'll stick with what the experts recommend: store at room temp where it's good for 2+ years.


----------



## Oldvine (Feb 7, 2013)

Use the coconut oil in other projects to use it up faster.   Coconut oil is what we use to pop corn.    I've been using from the same jar for just over two years and mine is fine.  I store it in the pantry (dark and cool).


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2013)

Apparently it also makes great hair conditioner and hand/body lotion!  Gonna get me some coconut oil.  What I've read is that it has a very long shelf life, more so than other oils, and you will know if it turns rancid, as it tastes totally inedible at that point.


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Apparently it also makes great hair conditioner and hand/body lotion!  Gonna get me some coconut oil.  What I've read is that it has a very long shelf life, more so than other oils, and you will know if it turns rancid, as it tastes totally inedible at that point.



Lots of suntan/sunscreen products use coconut oil Dawg.  I've always hated the smell of that stuff on my skin but it makes me thirsty for a Pina Colada.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 7, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Lots of suntan/sunscreen products use coconut oil Dawg.  I've always hated the smell of that stuff on my skin but it makes me thirsty for a Pina Colada.



  I know that, Kayelle!  Now to rub in a piece of fresh pineapple and rinse with a bit of rum....

Hmm.  Does coconut cooking oil smell really coconutty, or is it pretty neutral?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 8, 2013)

Fairly neutral...the Extra virgin has a slight coconut taste/smell, the LouAna brand is neutral.


----------



## Dawgluver (Feb 8, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Fairly neutral...the Extra virgin has a slight coconut taste/smell, the LouAna brand is neutral.



Thanks, PF!  Will look for it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks, PF!  Will look for it.



I like to use the extra virgin in my morning oatmeal, give it that little bit of coconut flavor.


----------



## CWS4322 (Feb 9, 2013)

I love coconut oil, except, it is always solid (I was told to keep it in the fridge). The next time I buy some (and I promise to do so when the weather is warm), I'm going to let it get soft (room temp) and then put it in ice cube trays and store the cubes. Enough of this chiseling it out of the container.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 9, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I love coconut oil, except, it is always solid (I was told to keep it in the fridge). The next time I buy some (and I promise to do so when the weather is warm), I'm going to let it get soft (room temp) and then put it in ice cube trays and store the cubes. Enough of this chiseling it out of the container.



It stays solid and scoopable at room temp.


----------

